# Kid goat has lump at belly button



## arthurrap (Oct 2, 2012)

Kid dairy goat has hard softball size lump protruding from belly button. Kid was born February 2013. Also any sugestions for online health info for beginner goat farmer. Thank you. arthurrap Lee Center NY


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the lump hot? Does the baby have trouble walking, or swollen knees? If so, it could be joint ill. If not, probably a hernia. You might want to check with your vet about this.

As far as online health information - all of these links will give you a wealth of information.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/

http://www.goatworld.com/

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/

http://www.merckmanuals.com/


----------



## arthurrap (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks GoatCray. I'll be sure to check out those sites.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to have that checked out by a vet. It does sound like could be a hernia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ditto a hernia... Joint ill will show as a painful swelling of the belly button but also the joints ..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, I'd also have a vet look. Sounds way too big to be an umbilical hernia to me.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, sounds like a hernia. It probably should be looked at by a vet because they usually do not heal by themselves. A doe with a hernia should not be bred unless it has been fixed, and even then, maybe not. It depends on the size and how well the surgery went. Some hernias are genetic.

I was given a gorgeous French Alpine doeling with an umbilica hernia. The vet repaired it and siad she should be good to go for kidding. She had several successful kiddings while i had her and never had a kid with one. Her hernia was said to have been caused by a problem at birth.


----------



## arthurrap (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses.


----------

